
Ask HN: Best Cloud Company Amazon or Microsoft? - Amelen0
Hello, 
Interested in Cloud computing and was wondering which company would you prefer to work for as an engineer, Amazon or Microsoft?
======
JudS
What are you interested in specifically?

------
herbst
Amazon. by far

